# Trinity Wonder by Jeon Geuk-jin (The Breaker)



## Punk Zebra (Apr 8, 2016)

> What happens when the greatest martial artist of the Murim world meets a genius magician from a fantasy world?




*Genre:* Action, Comedy, Fantasy, Supernatural, Webtoon​


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 8, 2016)

Well guys, it's not the The Breaker Season 3 like we wanted but good news. Apparently, the author says this will be a mid-length comic until the third season and that we will see the first chapter for this April 15(so I read).

I'm just happy to know that they're returning to the series, but I'm guessing we won't see it until 2020 when were all pretty much dead but......oh well .

Here is a link from reddit.com on the announcement: *
Spoiler:  



Silver Spoon chapter 114 after a long hiatus


*
*Teaser:* Thor


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2016)

It just HAS to include martial artists again, eh.

Well I'll let myself be surprised, maybe they can unleash some creativity with this (for them) fresh scenario.


----------



## convict (Apr 8, 2016)

Lets hope by mid-length comic he means 70-80 chapters _tops_ so we can get back to the damn Breaker.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 8, 2016)

:amazed Jeon Geuk-jin is the best. Gonna follow.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 8, 2016)

convict said:


> Lets hope by mid-length comic he means 70-80 chapters _tops_ so we can get back to the damn Breaker.



You and I both know that it ain't going to be that short. Authors usually say how long they wanted their comic to be but ended up extending it do to there editor or publisher or because of popularity.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 14, 2016)

*Ch. 1* Link removed


This was a really good first chapter and a nice introduction on what to expect in the future, the teleporter thingy at the end caught me off guard though. By the way, Elder-jun is that you!?! LOL. I though he died and went to heaven but it turns out he was transported to a feudalistic time period . Other than that there's much to say on the first chapter.

Also, this gives us an insight on what BP3 will look like in Webtoon style and I'm pretty stoked for it!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2016)

Some of those characters look like straight out of the Breaker, yeah 

I guess the coloring will have to grow on me first, but it won't ever reach the original Breaker manga's art.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 15, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Some of those characters look like straight out of the Breaker, yeah
> 
> I guess the coloring will have to grow on me first, but it won't ever reach the original Breaker manga's art.



You're right, but the art will most likely improve to another level, just look at this as  practice for BP3.


----------



## Quuon (Apr 15, 2016)

Fights were pretty raw.

The Stargate too. 

I'll definitely keep up with this.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 20, 2016)

I miss 9 Arts Dragon


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 21, 2016)

Cancel Christmas on the Breaker Part 3. This will skyrocket in popularity...


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 21, 2016)

I just hope this won't be like the Noblesse/Ability situation.  Where the authors of Noblesse took a break from that series and started Ability.  Then Ability became popular (somewhat), they finished the first arc, and said they'd continue in a few months but never did.  Then they restarted Noblesse and never looked back.  Now, fans of Ability are stuck in limbo.  I was so annoyed by this, it might be the reason I fell off of Noblesse.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 22, 2016)

*Ch. 2* this

This chapter had me giggling how dumbfounded everyone was to the whole situation, I just can't help but get excited for this.

By the way, that magician girl looks amazing in that panel.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad to see the Breaker guys back at work. Fingers crossed this isn't anything like the last third of NW.


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> I just hope this won't be like the Noblesse/Ability situation.  Where the authors of Noblesse took a break from that series and started Ability.  Then Ability became popular (somewhat), they finished the first arc, and said they'd continue in a few months but never did.  Then they restarted Noblesse and never looked back.  Now, fans of Ability are stuck in limbo.  I was so annoyed by this, it might be the reason I fell off of Noblesse.



Man I enjoyed ability so much : so did they make it official that's it's done?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2016)

Read the first chapter. Pretty good start to the series.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 24, 2016)

I read the 2nd chapter, it is decent and has potential actually


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 29, 2016)

Chapter 3 is out

This becomes all and more confusing and the misunderstandings between the characters increase 


I think now that the series is enjoyable 

The art and the battles are cool as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 1, 2016)

*Ch. 3* chapter 378
So far this makes me laugh a lot, that is all I can say right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 2, 2016)

This explains the short synopsis, lol.

Well, this certainly looks like having lots of potential. Can't wait for the Murim guy to wreak some havoc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tayimus (May 6, 2016)

I hadn't actually read the series when I first commented.  I was trying to wait out for more chapters to build up.  But I couldn't wait any longer.

...now I really regret not waiting more.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 6, 2016)

I held off on this series for the same reason and now I gots the craves...


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 6, 2016)

*Ch. 4* Rello posted his usual translation

The humans are quite annoying, but funny at the same time if you know what I mean. I liked it when the male scientist said to the blondie "can you stop asking me every little detail, it's not like I know more than you do!!". 

I just can't imagine how anyone in blondies world can actually be a threat to the magician girl or the martial arts god, no technology they have would be able to give them problems.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 6, 2016)

^ Maybe she gets a power-up through some of the ki/magic interaction.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 6, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> ^ Maybe she gets a power-up through some of the ki/magic interaction.



That would be too corny. Since the two of them cause so much destruction when they fight.....just how are they to stop them?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 7, 2016)

Maybe they have stronger robots or something. We'll see!


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 7, 2016)

I hope they will get sucked into fantasy world, since Breaker has modern time and Ruler of the Land is wuxia.


----------



## ogreigniz (May 13, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> Ch. 6






It's chapter 5, bro


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 13, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> It's chapter 5, bro


What do you mean brah! It is chapter 5. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 19, 2016)

Haha, all those "Plot" notes from the translatiors  

But we're getting somewhere now, at least!


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 19, 2016)

*Ch. 6* [source]

My God, the pace for this is something else. But anyways, at last they understand each other now and it looks like blondie is a really rich b!tch at that to. I guess now we watch them become accustomed to this world for a couple of chapters before they fight each other again over whatever? Somehow, I think it would've been better if blondie and the martial arts guy landed in the magicians world, but I could be wrong, this world might be really interesting.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 20, 2016)

My god that...fan service...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 20, 2016)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> My god that...fan service...


You mean dem titties!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 20, 2016)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> My god that...fan service...





Punk Zebra said:


> You mean dem titties!



You mean that "Seduction Technique!" 

Finally they can understand each other. Though I fear till they're back their worlds are going to be in control of their enemies. Unless they're going to get returned at the exact same moment they were teleported out.

And I bet they'll all get to a totally different world first or something, depending on how long the authors want to spend on this.

The scientist wanting to find out how they generate the quantum energy will certainly make things even more interesting.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 27, 2016)

*Ch. 7* Link removed

Dat ass, dem titties, the fan service in this...is such a....God Tier delight!! I want MOOAR!!!

By the way, I really like the comedy in this.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 27, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, that ending



I know right? Imagine the fan service for BP3 in Webtoon format. Sera, Jinnie, Sosul, Shiho, Sahee and others in color. This is why I say our bodies must be ready for when such a vicious onslaught is shown before us.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2016)

Haha, though I hope he won't go overboard with the fanservice there. I genuinely like The Breaker because of the cool fights and the story.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 27, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Haha, though I hope he won't go overboard with the fanservice there. I genuinely like The Breaker because of the cool fights and the story.


Well, of course. I like it for the same reasons and who can forget the relationship between master and student, the breaking of Shioon's legs by his master.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 3, 2016)

Chapter 8

Hehe, more action incoming.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 9, 2016)

*Ch. 9* Link removed

Man, I like the coloring in this and I don't think I'd ever get tired of the Sylvia fanservice to .


BlueDemon said:


> Chapter 8
> 
> Hehe, more action incoming.


Nope. More like chapter 10 since this series is slow.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah, Sylvia in action next chapter. Those dudes will be surprised as all hells.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 16, 2016)

*Ch. 10* Link removed


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2016)

Syliva is doing it right, but the Murim guy might go and fuck things up on the other hand lol


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 17, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Syliva is doing it right, but the Murim guy might go and fuck things up on the other hand lol


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Sylvia the blonde president and the magician girl Emily?


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2016)

this  has been mediocre. I had thought it would be just the marital artist and the wizard but the sci-fi ruins it for me


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Sylvia the blonde president and the magician girl Emily?



You're right of course *ooops**


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 17, 2016)

OS said:


> this  has been mediocre. I had thought it would be just the marital artist and the wizard but the sci-fi ruins it for me


I know how you feel, but here I'm hoping that they open up another portal and the guy that the martial artist was fighting comes through and causes destruction or maybe a few people from Emily's world or both. In Sylvia's world so far nobody poses a threat to them and I doubt some robots ever will.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 18, 2016)

OS said:


> this  has been mediocre. I had thought it would be just the marital artist and the wizard but the sci-fi ruins it for me



My selfish side hopes this is also what the Korean fandom thinks, which would lead to them ending the series quickly and starting to work on The Breaker Part 3.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 18, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> My selfish side hopes this is also what the Korean fandom thinks, which would lead to them ending the series quickly and starting to work on The Breaker Part 3.



True. But, I still have some faith that this will be good in the future, just not as good as The Breaker of course. The problem is everyone likes to compare the two since the The Breaker series was like a 7/10 to then something like this which isn't bad, but so far not as good as the synopsis sounds.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 21, 2016)

Slew of chapters came out! Looks like they caught up to current chapters.

*Ch. 11* Chapter 66
*Ch. 12* Chapter 66
*Ch. 13* Chapter 66
*Ch. 14* Chapter 66
*Ch. 15* Chapter 66

Yes! So it begins. It seems like the demon lord is here in this world somehow or someone from another world, just what I was hoping for. Can I say that Wujin is such a bad ass, Shiwoon should become just like this dude in every aspect. Interesting, that anti-armor piercing bullets penetrated Emily's shield and that she can heal people. By the way, the demon lord guy has so many woman, the authors artist draws them amazingly, keep it coming!


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2016)

Seems the demon king arrived much earlier in time than Wujin he looks kinda old. So there was a time distortion between the 2 one arriving much earlier in time than the other. 

I'm liking Wujin though


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 21, 2016)

Vault said:


> Seems the demon king arrived much earlier in time than Wujin he looks kinda old. So there was a time distortion between the 2 one arriving much earlier in time than the other.
> 
> I'm liking Wujin though


Hell yeah! Did you see all that power. What did he call that move again?

I wonder if someone arrived from Emily's word.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> Hell yeah! Did you see all that power. What did he call that move again?
> 
> I wonder if someone arrived from Emily's word.


Conquest of Demons: Grand Destruction Sphere 

Yeah I'm sure there are also magicians from Emily's world out there


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 21, 2016)

Vault said:


> *Conquest of Demons: Grand Destruction Sphere *
> 
> Yeah I'm sure there are also magicians from Emily's world out there





We are finally going to see some destruction in Sylvia's world between that guy and Wujin, I can't wait. Its pretty crazy to how demon sect lord is still able to stand after going through a slew of woman, must be because of his Ki.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah he must have godly ki. Or just godly stamina since he is also from Murim. Wujin has crazy base stats even without utilising ki

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 22, 2016)

Daaamn, so many chapters, soooo much fanservice (for all sexual orientations ).

That Demon Lord having so many women. And the godly art, dayyum!! 
Sylvia drooling over Wujin's body was also funny. And all the blushing!

I guess something went wrong with the quantum transportation. Though I guess by the end they can be sent back to the moment they were transported to the other world - or the status quo changed anyway (like the bad guys coming to our world on their own).

Would be very interesting to have them fight it out in that modern world. Just imagine the chaos and the media attention


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 22, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Daaamn, so many chapters, soooo much fanservice (for all sexual orientations ).
> 
> That Demon Lord having so many women. And the godly art, dayyum!!
> Sylvia drooling over Wujin's body was also funny. And all the blushing!
> ...


Shit! Thats what I'm saying bruh! It's starting to really heat up now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 23, 2016)

Ah man. I'm really digging this series. Was that old guy really the demon lord from Wujin's world? I thought what he meant by feeling Wujin's ki was that he waited a long time for someone like himself rather than it specifically being Wujin. Have to read chapter 14 again I guess...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 23, 2016)

*Ch. 16* Link removed
I must say, the fanservice continues to wow me all the time and yes, I would like to see Emily out them robes to.

 Seriously, Wujin just isn't cut out for this modern type of life, it's better if Sylvia makes his ass live outside.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 24, 2016)

^ And I only repeated his name because I thought you knew for sure 

Ah, the intrigue is being made apparent. Who knows, maybe the accident with her father was also a sabotage.
Emily in a nice, tight dress would be hot as hell.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 24, 2016)

Can't really tell since we haven't seen the front of the guys face yet, but does he look similar to you guys? I got excited because that is what I've been wanting.



*Spoiler*: _https://gameofscanlation.moe/data/attachment-files/2016/04/gos48865003.jpg.pagespeed.ce.JDNJ0dJsfR.jpg_


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 24, 2016)

Wujin is so fucking strong, he can casually oneshot every character from The Breaker 

he is the true Murim and ancestor of Goomoonryong 


The series has excellent art, the characters are good, the action is awesome and it keeps becoming even better

I would like of course to see the part 3 of The Breaker in the future, since The Breaker rocks, but currently Trinity Wonder is one of my favorite manhwa/webtoon series, easily


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 24, 2016)

coolbrah said:


> Wujin is so fucking strong, he can casually oneshot every character from The Breaker
> 
> he is the true Murim and ancestor of Goomoonryong
> 
> ...


Here me out. With chapter 14 it opened up a lot of potential for this Webtoon. The author said this won't be a long series and would mostly likely be 100 chaps the most (they did not say that number count but...hey).  But, every chapter past 14 is getting more interesting now, so I'd want the author to extend this Webtoon to three parts. The first part he finishes... then goes to finish part 3 of The Breaker for good and then comes back and make a part 2 of this series and so on. I don't want this to end in on season.

*PART 1: Sylvia's world
PART 2: Emily's world
PART 3: Wujin's world*

Or you can have them all interchanging lasting three seasons. I can imagine when they finish Breaker series they come back to this and do a season 3.


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 24, 2016)

Even if it hasn't 3 seasons, if the author manages somehow to combine and explain in detail all the 3 worlds in around 200 chapters it would be still great, a what if scenario




Punk Zebra said:


> The first part he finishes... then goes to finish part 3 of The Breaker for good and then comes back and make a part 2 of this series and so on. I don't want this to end in on season.
> 
> *PART 1: Sylvia's world
> PART 2: Emily's world
> ...



But this is overall the best what if scenario, the series has many questions that need to answered, we need to read more of the origins and history of the 3 main characters, the main opponents that each one has to face, how their teamwork will work in future battles, romance scenarios, the plans and decisions that each of them has in mind in order to move forward with their life, etc

It has potential to become a really awesome series


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 24, 2016)

coolbrah said:


> Even if it hasn't 3 seasons, if the author manages somehow to combine and explain in detail all the 3 worlds in around 200 chapters it would be still great, a what if scenario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true. But, the author said it will not be a long series like New Waves.....much much shorter actually. If this does really well then they may go for the long haul which I don't want, Breaker comes first then this, we only have one season left.


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 24, 2016)

At this point, only time will tell what will happen with the chapter length of the series

For now we will continue to enjoy the Trinity Wonder ride :wujinbury


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 24, 2016)

coolbrah said:


> At this point, only time will tell what will happen with the chapter length of the series
> 
> For now we will continue to enjoy the Trinity Wonder ride :wujinbury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 1, 2016)

*Ch. 17* Chapter 66

Emily......


Not even Wujin could hold back. 

You guys noticed that the Demon Sect fortress and the Black Tower looks kind of similar?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 2, 2016)

Damn, if I lived in that world I'd be popping boners all the time 



Punk Zebra said:


> You guys noticed that the Demon Sect fortress and the Black Tower looks kind of similar?


I'd have to look it up again to be honest


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 2, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> *Damn, if I lived in that world I'd be popping boners all the time*
> 
> 
> I'd have to look it up again to be honest


Same and it looks like Sera is working for The Black Tower.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 10, 2016)

18 is out but lots of pages aren't showing up for me


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 10, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> 18 is out but lots of pages aren't showing up for me


Same and it's the last bit of panels to so can't I get grasp of the entire chapter. On Mangacow it's probably all up.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 11, 2016)

I read the whole thing now. It looks like the entire board is in on reinstating Graham as president in the Walden company and trying to pretty much kick out Sylvia and it seems that Wujin and Emily will explore outside the mansion into maybe the city.... Not a good idea.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah. Fun times incoming.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 15, 2016)

*Ch. 19* Link removed

Never expected this to happen, the guy is just completely mental.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah, that was a bit sudden. But they did say they had to act last chapter I think.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 16, 2016)

Should've known Director adjussi wasn't in league with the black tower. I wonder why he's the target and not Sylvia, though...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 26, 2016)

*Ch. 20* Chapter 44

 I thought for a moment that her uncle was a p*d*p****, but it turned out he was not, still creepy though and of course Emily and Wujin kill me with their public disturbance. 

In two chapters we will get to see Wujin and Emily kick some Black Tower ass!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh man that was so funny  What a twist 

Yeah, those two are hilarious. You just have to ask nicer  Can't wait for more action! And I wonder if the enemies have access to ki/magic too, or only rely on tech.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 28, 2016)

*Ch. 21* Link removed

 This chapter was funny as fuck.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, pretty funny. Its time for the "predators" to arrive


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 5, 2016)

Chapter 22 is out!

Haha, she really knows how to annoy people indeed!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 5, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Chapter 22 is out!
> 
> Haha, she really knows how to annoy people indeed!


Yes... Indeed! 

*By the way......*

*for her uncle........maybe.*


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2016)

That uncle is the true mastermind behind all this, just you wait and see.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 7, 2016)

Vault said:


> That uncle is the true mastermind behind all this, just you wait and see.


I highly doubt it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 14, 2016)

*Ch. 23* Chapter 249

Damn! Why is that the author has to drag this out like this? Lets get this over with.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 20, 2016)

*Ch. 24* music video
LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE IS GOING TO GET A GOOD BEATING SOON! I kind of wanted to see Sylvia afraid a little, but I guess shes not that typical female character were all so use to. Also, it seems that were going to see Wujin face of with the boss soon, looking forward to seeing that present itself in the coming chapters.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 20, 2016)

The Black Tower boss is on his way, huh? Wasn't expecting his encounter with Wujin to be so soon. At least we finally get to see him tear some shit up again. Next chapter should be action packed for sure...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 21, 2016)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> The Black Tower boss is on his way, huh? Wasn't expecting his encounter with Wujin to be so soon. At least we finally get to see him tear some shit up again. Next chapter should be action packed for sure...


Lets hope so. The pace in this is slightly worse than New Waves so don't be surprised if all we get is hype talk before a battle.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 27, 2016)

*Ch. 24* right after admitting that he was basically underestimating them because they were women.
 Wuhoo! Fucking awesome chapter! So it begins! It looks like the demon sect master really knows that Wujuin has arrived because who else would know his name. I want my next chapter now damn it!


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2016)

Chapter 26

He should have just spanked  and got the information out of her


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 14, 2016)

Chapter 27

Haha, missile to the face FTW! It's time for more action.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2016)

Chapter 28

Murim guy besto guy 
And that upskirt shot was nice


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 21, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Chapter 28
> 
> Murim guy besto guy
> *And that upskirt shot was nice*


I totally agree! Emily is the 8th wonder of the world. 

I've recently started to read this in bulk considering the plot progression is really slow. I wait until it's 3-4 chapters then I start to read which makes it much more enjoyable. 

With recent chapters I'm really excited that Wujin is going to the Black Tower(BT) and discovering Lim Hoh-Tan is there.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> I totally agree! Emily is the 8th wonder of the world.
> 
> I've recently started to read this in bulk considering the plot progression is really slow. I wait until it's 3-4 chapters then I start to read which makes it much more enjoyable.
> 
> With recent chapters I'm really excited that Wujin is going to the Black Tower(BT) and discovering Lim Hoh-Tan is there.


Ah, this explains why I'm mostly talking to myself in this thread lol


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 21, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Ah, this explains why I'm mostly talking to myself in this thread lol


 ....... crickets.  I only read consecutively if the story is reaching a part with much anticipation, like Wujin going to the BT, but when there is no anticipation then a wait till it reaches 3-4 chapters and then I read it. This is the same thing I did when I read New Waves, only the count was much bigger though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 14, 2016)

Chapter 30 is out - and that's the last one till December!

Wujin is just awesome 
But he's getting tired because apparently the ki works differently in this world. And they had to meet the Archenemy right now. This gonna be good.
So apparently that really was the guy he fought at the beginning.

And damn, this author/artist duo  Ending season one with this chapter and continuing in December due to personal issues. Hope it isn't anything bad, but this doesn't bode well for a "The Breaker" continuation.



Punk Zebra said:


> ....... crickets.  I only read consecutively if the story is reaching a part with much anticipation, like Wujin going to the BT, but when there is no anticipation then a wait till it reaches 3-4 chapters and then I read it. This is the same thing I did when I read New Waves, only the count was much bigger though.



You can start reading again now


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 14, 2017)

Ch. 34 this Omake
Its finally back. The fight was cool but I did not expect it to go down like that. Hotan(Pink Papa)....? LOL. He certainly is a pervert. I guess we were right about him coming through the gate that Sylvia's father made 20yrs ago but that doesn't  make any sense. Wujin running out of Ki is not surprising, but I actually thought Emily might be his supplier but she is also running low on her mana, I guess the Sylvia will somehow have to find a way to supply them. Also, it seems like Pink Papa replenishs some of his Ki by baning out tons of women, go figure. Wujin being shot by a laser and it having an effect was not surprising. I want to know if he can block it if he had more Ki. IF not then lasers are his krypton.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2017)

Punk Zebra said:


> Ch. 34 this Omake
> Its finally back. The fight was cool but I did not expect it to go down like that. Hotan(Pink Papa)....? LOL. He certainly is a pervert. I guess we were right about him coming through the gate that Sylvia's father made 20yrs ago but that doesn't  make any sense. Wujin running out of Ki is not surprising, but I actually thought Emily might be his supplier but she is also running low on her mana, I guess the Sylvia will somehow have to find a way to supply them. Also, it seems like Pink Papa replenishs some of his Ki by baning out tons of women, go figure. Wujin being shot by a laser and it having an effect was not surprising. I want to know if he can block it if he had more Ki. IF not then lasers are his krypton.


Time distortion. This theory pretty much makes sense because it's in line with the fathers first failed experiment. He most likely came out during there while Wujin came through through the 2nd attempt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 14, 2017)

It's back! Yeah! 

Agree with the time distortion theory. At least it's pretty plausible.

@Punk Zebra why would he need a supply? He'd just have to meditate, right? At least when he's fit again.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 14, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> It's back! Yeah!
> 
> Agree with the time distortion theory. At least it's pretty plausible.
> 
> @Punk Zebra why would he need a supply? He'd just have to meditate, right? At least when he's fit again.


Bruh, that won't do it I think... based on what Pink Papa said.


----------



## Blade (Jan 14, 2017)

Goddamn, i read chapters 31-34

The Wujin vs Pink Papa battle was savage as fuck, so badass :jotarobury

they destroyed almost all the city and they weren't even using their true full power


----------



## Araragi (Jan 15, 2017)

dis guy stopped breaker to make this?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 15, 2017)

Punk Zebra said:


> Bruh, that won't do it I think... based on what Pink Papa said.


Huh? What'd he say? I thought he said Wujin is such a badass he didn't even bother to do meditation because he can gather ki just by being so badass. And if the inner Ki's gone he's dead. But if he survives, he can still meditate, right? Or what did I miss?



Senjou said:


> dis guy stopped breaker to make this?


Well, they kinda burnt out on the series. I'm still hoping they get back to it in a few years


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 15, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> Huh? What'd he say? I thought he said Wujin is such a badass he didn't even bother to do meditation because he can gather ki just by being so badass. And if the inner Ki's gone he's dead. But if he survives, he can still meditate, right? Or what did I miss?
> 
> 
> Well, they kinda burnt out on the series. I'm still hoping they get back to it in a few years


Oops! I misinterpreted his words.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 15, 2017)

Punk Zebra said:


> Oops! I misinterpreted his words.


Or maybe I did, went through it relatively quickly. Should re-read it just to be sure. Only when the next chapter comes out though.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2017)

Wujin even without being in his full power and ki state, he is still top tier


:vegitonod


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 17, 2017)

Punk Zebra said:


> Oops! I misinterpreted his words.



He said if Wujin meditated then he'd realize the density in ki in this world is more thin than their original world which would've helped him better preserve and utilize his own ki.  I'd rather Wujin had found this out while using his ki earlier in the series but I guess it's another case of PIS on the primary antagonist's part...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 17, 2017)

Right you are, another case of PIS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2017)

chapter 35 is out

decent chapter


it seems the next chapter will be a flashback and learning the story between Pink Papa and Felicity


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 6, 2017)

Blade said:


> chapter 35 is out
> 
> decent chapter
> 
> it seems the next chapter will be a flashback and learning the story between Pink Papa and Felicity



Oh man I had even forgotten he looked like that. Damn, Felicity having a crush on him although he probably became like a father to her


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 6, 2017)

So The Breaker NW  was shut down?  That is a pity.  I had stopped reading it somewhere after dragon went rogue an shit, but if they left it hanging that's no fun. 

Might check this new series out, but eh if it goes down the same path with loose ends and unfinished business what's the point


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 7, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> So The Breaker NW  was shut down?  That is a pity.  I had stopped reading it somewhere after dragon went rogue an shit, but if they left it hanging that's no fun.
> 
> Might check this new series out, but eh if it goes down the same path with loose ends and unfinished business what's the point


They finished New Waves and said they'd start the third part after they finished Trinity Wonder. Of course, we're not sure if it's ever going to happen.


----------



## Blade (Feb 7, 2017)

@BlueDemon 

Prime Pink Papa was still getting rekt from Wujin, if you read his words 

Pink Papa: ''did i really die to a single strike?''

Wujin showing off his Saitama ass whoopin style


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, Wujin rules. The author had to nerf him somehow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blade (Feb 8, 2017)

Wujin and Wu Geng would be an S Class tag team

imagine all the stylish ass whoopin they would give to their pitiful opponents who would stand in their way


:vegitonod


----------



## Karma15 (Feb 12, 2017)

How is this series in comparison to The Breaker?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 12, 2017)

Karma15 said:


> How is this series in comparison to The Breaker?


I'm not as involved in this series as I was in The Breaker, but it's still pretty solid. Awesome art and the story has been pretty interesting till now.
If they make this a mid-length comic it could get pretty cool. There are tons of possibilities anyway.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2017)

chapter 36 is out

Prime Pink Papa easily destroyed a mecha, in the flashback

also, lol at how he got his name 

and the situation seems became quite bad for our heroes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 12, 2017)

Haha oh man, funny ki reaction = Pink Papa 
Turns out the guys who found him became his henchmen. Nice.

Don't tell me they teleported back to Magician Girl's world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2017)

i also believe that they went to Emily's world now


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 12, 2017)

So lame how he got his name.


----------



## Blade (Feb 25, 2017)

i just read chapter 37

Wujin is back and wanted to talk to Emily but he had a chance to also ''eat'' Sylvia's poontang pie


:wujinsmirk


but got unlucky again, in the end

also, Emily getting mad, everytime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh man, he gonna hit dat at some point 

Nice fanservice.
Those scientists are kinda fucked.

And they're still in Sylvia's world. Ah well.


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2017)

Wujin's epilogue is gonna be him having a polygamy relationship with his 2 waifus - Emily and Sylvia


he is a pimp like that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 27, 2017)

Blade said:


> Wujin's epilogue is gonna be him having a polygamy relationship with his 2 waifus - Emily and Sylvia
> 
> he is a pimp like that


Now this muthafucka right here knows what he's talkin bout.


----------



## Blade (May 18, 2017)

chapter 38 is out

Felicity is thirsty and wants Pink Papa but PP was more like ready to slap her instead 

also, shit, Wujin can't use his Ki, for now :wujintears


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 19, 2017)

Blade said:


> chapter 38 is out
> 
> Felicity is thirsty and wants Pink Papa but PP was more like ready to slap her instead
> 
> also, shit, Wuji can't use his Ki, for now :wujintears


Its interesting how PP gets his Ki energy. At first we thought he was running a train on these hoes but it turns out that wasn't the case and Felicity is for sure thursty as fuck.


----------



## Blade (May 19, 2017)

Wujin is gonna get a train on Sylvia and Emily, believe it 

PP will not be able to counter that


----------



## BlueDemon (May 22, 2017)

Punk Zebra said:


> Its interesting how PP gets his Ki energy. At first we thought he was running a train on these hoes but it turns out that wasn't the case and Felicity is for sure thursty as fuck.





Blade said:


> Wujin is gonna get a train on Sylvia and Emily, believe it
> 
> PP will not be able to counter that



Perfect excuse to get into their pants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 25, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> Perfect excuse to get into their pants


Seriously, Wujin has to stop acting like he never seen a pair of titties in his life before.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 26, 2017)

BlueDemon said:


> Guys, he's a freaking martial arts god. Probably only thing he did in his life is train. So yeah...it actually makes sense if you think of it like that.


I was actually thinking this too. He is probably the type to spend his whole time training in the dojo instead of visiting those mixed baths from time to time if ya know what I mean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2017)

Chapter 39 is out, 40 too.

New players introduced (or else I forgot about that guy). And really. That woman just goes visit with everything she's done and they do nothing? Puh-lease. Now she knows the Murim guy lost a lot of ki, too.


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2017)

finally

it's Wujin reading Time, once again :wujinnod


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 21, 2017)

Chapter 42

Yeah okay, they don't want Felicity to be caught so she can't divulge anything about the portal. But getting her back to the Black Tower too? Wujin is right, it's not right...


----------



## convict (Aug 30, 2017)

This webtoon is decent. But has absolutely nothing on the Breaker. Can't wait for it to finish so that authors resume it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 30, 2017)

convict said:


> This webtoon is decent. But has absolutely nothing on the Breaker. Can't wait for it to finish so that authors resume it.


I think like 95% of the fans are thinking like that  I'm not getting my hopes up though, if only not to be crushed when they announce they gave up on the series


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 21, 2017)

I noticed there are more chapters, but I have't gotten around to reading them. Will do so soon enough. It's going to be continued though, right?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 21, 2017)

Can we have breaker now?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 21, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Can we have breaker now?


That's what everybody's waiting for...


----------



## convict (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll be honest. I think this is terribly underwhelming compared to Breaker. Get back to it you dumbasses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 28, 2017)

We're still behind on the scans by 29 chapters...


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2017)

i really want to see a new season of The Breaker's as well


----------



## David (Nov 28, 2017)

I liked the OG Breaker but was blue-balled hard by the ending of New Waves. How's this?


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2017)

David said:


> I liked the OG Breaker but was blue-balled hard by the ending of New Waves. How's this?



it's at least decent levels

The Breaker is way superior though


----------



## Blade (Dec 2, 2017)

chapter 51 is translated


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 19, 2017)

Chapters 52&53 are out now too. 

The fights are really pretty cool. Good thing the Murim guy lost most of his chi, otherwise he'd just bulldozer through everybody.


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2017)

yup

the fights are quite lit

i would really want to see a Wujin and 9AD tag team

[Wujin is clearly way superior but their interactions would be toobadass/10 levels]

imagine it :vegitobury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah nerfing Wujin was a good idea. Dude was too OP from chapter 1...


----------



## Blade (Apr 4, 2018)

@BlueDemon @Namikaze Minato Flash 


the translations are now up on chapter 56

a new group translates them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 5, 2018)

Blade said:


> @BlueDemon @Namikaze Minato Flash
> 
> 
> the translations are now up on chapter 56
> ...


I'll be sure to check them up, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 14, 2018)

the translations are now up to chapter 59

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 18, 2018)

Up to 61!

Those were some nice fights, both Wu Jin and Felicity were pretty cool. That enhanced dude was also pretty cool. Wonder how Wu Jin wants to fights against Pink Papa now that he expended all the energy he was gathering before.

And it looks like Wu Jin won't be having his rematch just yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 6, 2018)

I haven’t even bothered to check out the raws yet. Didn’t know the trans. were that far behind...


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2018)

yup

but the new group that translates the chapters, their pacing is very good

i mean

they translated around 10+ chapters, in 1 month+


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 6, 2018)

Not bad at all. Looks like the author and artist are highly invested in this series. So much for The Breaker part 3...


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2018)

i still hope that after Trinity Wonder ends

The Breaker - Part 3 will be on, in the future


----------



## BlueDemon (May 7, 2018)

This series has the potential to go on forever I guess, but might just as well be ended pretty quickly tbh. I think most fans would like to have TB3 back.


----------



## Blade (May 16, 2018)

up to chapter 66 now


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2018)

Emily's mecha panel is just so   
We're up to 78 I think, the raws are up to 102 or so. Start of season 3. We're getting there. I so hope they finish this soon and continue with The Breaker.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 21, 2018)

Oh, you reminded me about Ruler of the land, need to check it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2018)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Oh, you reminded me about Ruler of the land, need to check it.


Also by these guys?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Also by these guys?


Scenario is same guy while art is another one, but don't let yearly "bad" art style to fool you, manwa is true gem...


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 14, 2018)

Chapter 81

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!
PINK PAPA!!!
LOOK AT THOSE ABILITIES!!!


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2018)

chapters 82-83 are also out 


the raw chapters now are on chapter 102 too


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 16, 2018)

Chapter 84

Oh yes
Pretty nice chapter


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 19, 2018)

20 chapter left to catch up!
Damn, this Dragon is GAR as fuck. Hope they'll grill him with those lasers ASAP.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Mar 29, 2019)

Chapter 85 to 102

Damn, Ashhart is beating the shit out of them all
Shit damn, that Teshub's Wrath is pretty cool, but holy fuck... Ashhart copied that shit so easily and it seems to be superior to Emily's
Our boy is back and the first thing he does is stab the eye, pretty nice.
He got some techniques with the Sword, that's actually pretty cool
Holy shit, Ashhart keeps getting bullied by everyone. This is so sad for him
That's a pretty cool technique, but the name though, lel
More people about to jump the shit out of Ashhart
Holy fuck, Ashhart is literally about to kill everyone. The magic that he uses are so cool
Shit damn, the way Storm of Rupture functions is pretty cool, but Eternal Twilight is even cooler with that aura around it
Damn, our boy gonna go in by himself. Wujin x Emily perhaps
Bruh... Did he just fucking kill Ashhart with that shit. What the fuck
Shit damn, so Ashhart was her teacher all along huh. And the info regarding the Dragon Soul is pretty crazy
Damn, Pink Papa looking fine with his younger self
Wujin x Emily it seems
Seems like something happened at the end. I wonder what it is...
I'm pretty angry at this ending, but oh well. I just hope The Breaker is the next project for the author/artist


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Mar 29, 2019)

Kingdom Come said:


> Chapter 85 to 102
> 
> Damn, Ashhart is beating the shit out of them all
> Shit damn, that Teshub's Wrath is pretty cool, but holy fuck... Ashhart copied that shit so easily and it seems to be superior to Emily's
> ...



Author confirmed it on one of his social media accounts I believe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2019)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Author confirmed it on one of his social media accounts I believe...


It is?! Bruh, hope you're not spreading fake news, cuz that's like teh hype!

Not that I would mind Trinity Wonder being continued at some point, but I want to see how The Breaker ends first


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 1, 2019)

BlueDemon said:


> It is?! Bruh, hope you're not spreading fake news, cuz that's like teh hype!
> 
> Not that I would mind Trinity Wonder being continued at some point, but I want to see how The Breaker ends first




^from the author’s blog. Somebody translated it on reddit...

^Scroll down to the Jan 2019 time stamp...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 2, 2019)

Hell yeah! Thanks ♥
Apparently the artist is waiting for the manuscript and he's also working on two other projects in the meantime. 
I really really hope the plot has been/is being worked out properly and it's going to give the manwha an awesome final season. Some redditor said it's supposed to be twice as long as S2? Anyway, I'm glad that they confirmed work on S3 is on-going, I don't even care if we have to wait a few more months or whatever for it, as long as it's going to be lit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

